# Christmas Parade



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Not sure what thread this fits in but It is marketing your business. Is anybody planning on putting a float in their local christmas parade? Has anyone in the past? Any pictures? I am doing one next week.


----------



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

I had my truck and trailer in the local town parade last year for my daughters scout troop. I didn't plan it that way but I plowed that early morning and made it for the start time. I pulled my mowing trailer with all the girlscouts on it passing out candy. I actually got a plow account from a guy that ran out to my door and wanted me to plow his place right after the parade. Free advertising??? You Bet!!!

Sorry no pics though...


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I will post some pics to this post after next Saturday. I hope we get some more.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

I did one during the summer, passed candy out with cards on them, had a few calls but nothing solid. I have thought about the x-mas parade that might be a little better.

Here are pics of float... Also pulled kids football team for homecoming parade...


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I would do my truck/equipment alone. And I'd use my truck to pull a float for another organization. But I would never build a float just for my business.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I just plan on spending 150 - $200 on one machine. Lights and stuff.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Tax write off!


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

We just did the local Christmas parade tonight... It's a night parade, with lights over everything... Since my primary business is a marina, I towed a 17.5' full windsheild Princecraft fishing boat with some people and kids in it, the boat had lights strung all over it, including the bimini top, then I made a "plywood tonneau cover" in the box that was a few inches lower than the box sides, and on it there was a small lit christmas tree, an inflatable snowman, fake wrapped presents, and lights strung all around the truck with some big lit candy canes hanging off the sides of the bed too.... Looked pretty cool....

only crappy thing about the parade was one the parade was finished, on the route back to the staging area a 53yr old woman fell off the float that was in front of us, and her float kept on going... We had to stop and call 911 and wait for the ambulance.... She'll probably have a mean old headache in the morning and a possibly a couple of stiches or two as well, but I think she will be fine... 

I'll try to see if I can get a pic or two of the float, my camera crapped out a day or two ago, so I didn't have one there, but someone's gotta have some pics...

Matthew


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Parade is tomorrow. I will post pics as soon as I can


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

My dads friend used to pull a 45' dropdeck with his Mack. He would get all the magnet signs off his picnics and cover any thing that wasnt covered on the truck or trailer, but he dropped the trailer off and they built a float on it. Lol

A friend of mine owns the biggest towing company in this town and he always has atleast 3-4 trucks in the parade.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm doing one on the 6th this year. My first, I'll post pictures.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is a picture of a Santa Hat we made for our machine. We just finished it last night. This is our first parade as well.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Perhaps Red Nose for your DEERE.



I plan on doing our local parade next year.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

ALL READY. Here is the complete float. I will post more night pics tonight or tomorrow. The red nose was a good idea. Maybe next year.


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

Just got home from towing a float in my daughters girl scout troops Christmas parade. This was my first year doing it-had 1/2 dozen+ people come up to the truck and ask for cards-we'll see if anything comes of it but it was fun anyway!!


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are a few night pictures.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are a few more.

Keep them coming in.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks great Kcress! I'll bet your kids had a blast, which is worth it regardless of the "marketing" value. :salute:


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah the kids loved it. For me it was more or less PR to the community that our company cares and is involved in other things besides business.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

kcress31;881315 said:


> Yeah the kids loved it. For me it was more or less PR to the community that our company cares and is involved in other things besides business.


I totally agree with the philosophy of participating in community building functions. Despite our sometimes feeling that an event didn't pay off, it ultimately always does. There is a cumulative effect to our actions, which culminates in folks wanting to do business with us when the time comes that they have a need for our services. Good for you, and best of luck!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Ha! Very neat lookin' backhoe! The gifts wraped in the bucket look cool.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Last Parade Pic*

Here are the last parade pics I have. My son wants to put our 988 B in the parade next year. If anyone wants to help decorate that one let me know as I will need some help. 358 days until the next parade.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Some very nice floats there. They do the parade here during the day so the Christmas lights are kinda a waste.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

If it was a day parade here I probably would think twice before entering.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

We have our parade at night here too. I live right on the main street so we usually end up with quite a few friends over and it turns into a bit of a Christmas party afterward. last year I missed it. :crying: I had to plow.


----------

